# ,  / > Elecraft >    KX3

## bhope

,   " ".  KX3      7  14 ...  ...

73,  UA9CDC

----------

> KX3


,     .     !

----------

> Elecraft " ".  ,      .... ,    -  .


   28.12...      - 14 , ,        16  !!....
    28.12      27.12   -          .

----------

> 27 ?





> 28.12...


     "  ",        ,    
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...jZGN0UlE#gid=0 
 :Razz: 
         , ,          ,   " " :Rolling Eyes: , .

----------

-  ...
...       ,        KX3    4  (  ).     -      -  3,5   RTF,   Word.
   -  .
   -   
 -   .     -  1000   .

----------

- ""

----------

,     ""         :
*           ,    3  2011 .  ,     21 ,              1  2013 .*
   -    200         - 44%.
:  - 300 ,   10 000  10% * ,*        ,      , ,    20%...

,    KX3.    - 1000$   770 .  770-300=470.
  470*0,1=47 ,    20%=56,4    74$.
  440$.
     374 .





*  17 ():*

,           ,         (    ),         :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

> ,


, .     ....   . 
     195$ ...        .   .

----------


## bhope

24  (   ,    ).   51.    ,    . ,  -   100.

73,  UA9CDC

----------

> .


C              , , -,    , ,  ...
          .  5        .      27     110    2      -.    "",      18            . 
   3    ,   ,        ...
, UA0JKK,     ... :Smile:

----------

*Don Wilhelm <w3fpr@...> wrote: * Remember that Elecraft is training new personnel and is expanding into
> additional space to accommodate the KX3 orders -- all of that takes time
> and testing to be certain that all is right for you to receive the KX3
> that works as you expected when you ordered.
 ,     "  ".
  ,             26 ,       ..
 ,         (   ) .   
http://astroinna.com/text13.htm. **    ...

----------

> . 176


    ! 
 , !

----------

(    UA0JKK, ) ,  ,   ,    .
   ,  , ,  ,  ...    :Razz:

----------


## Georgij

> .


  ,  ...    KX3,   1...

----------

:Sad: ( :Smile: )       KX3. 

All,
it pains me to do this but for personal reasons I need to sell my KX3. I used
it for a few days and it is a truely amazing rig. It comes with the power
cable (I added power pole connectors), a USB contol cable and the manual. It is
factory build, SN194. It does not have any additional add ons.

I can *ship over night to the highest bidder*. You can reach me directly at


Dan Deakin
AK4AG

C    ( ).      ?    -    -   .
    .  , ....

    .   -      ....
*  30 ():*

   Yahoo             -      ,        . 
   -   ! (.  52 ).

----------


## Valek

off ...      3   ...

----------

**            .*
*  ( )     (    )     .   .
 ,   .    -  . 
     ,          .
     -    , , , -  .

----------

> 


 *SECURE Credit Card Form*   ,   PayPal     -     email :Smile:

----------

> 


    20 .     , .   ,       .     ,        , ..      , , (    " - " "" , ),           .     ,     ....

** **    104  * KX3 Adventure*   wG0AT c      -   .

----------

> !


--... 
         adventures   ,      ,      ,       :Smile: .       .
     ,       .    6  (  VX8,   ):
*Re: [KX3] Re: KX3 Adventure*
  Ken, It's my spin on the BP Vertical used as vertical "L"dipole using a their cheaper featherweight whip and mini-coil on a modified shockcord whip (mast) on my hiking stick mono pod. Whole system is less than 2-lbs w/coax tunes 30-10m. My pack yesterday weighed <15lbs with all my gear icluding extra clothes and 2liters of water, P&B sandwich & cookies! Oops, sri the VX8gr + 357magnum (goat-protection) added another 5lbs

https://picasaweb.google.com/1122955...2/VtVultraLITE

73, Steve ...wGOAT
On Jun 4, 2012, at 10:05 AM, kjlopez wrote:

Steve,
  Great photos of a beautiful location.
  Would you please explain your latest antenna configuration?
  I see a 3 section shock cord mast with a standard whip and mini coil in the middle.
  Is it lighter, more efficient, easier to tune...?
  I'll have to try it.

 Ken, N6TZV

 --- In KX3@yahoogroups.com, "steve_wg0at" <qrp.wg0at@...> wrote:
 >
 > Yesterday's adventure with KX3 ...Steve/wGOAT
 > http://www.flickr.com/photos/goathik...36803678/show/
 >

  , ,  , .
,   .  .  !

----------

> QRP


   KX3 -  !    :Smile:  :Smile: 
    ,   .      ,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> .


   ,    :
*Re: 90-120days*
 We are currently shipping kits at a faster rate than built KX3s as they catch
up. Kits are also faster to test and kit and built units.

Overall our total shipping rate has been increasing steadily each week and we
are notifying larger blocks of customers each time we post a web status page
update.

We are also shipping more international customers who may not post to the
spreadsheet, and we are also shipping to our German, Italian and Japanese
distributors who had early orders in with us. (We actually held off shipping
their orders during the first 4-6 weeks as we made sure everything was stable.)
Lately we have shipped several blocks of kits to them, and they do not typically
 post to your spreadsheet, so there will be gaps in your list.

73, Eric
www.elecraft.com

   -   .
                .
                 ,        . (       4-6 ,   ,    (          -)).        -,        ,      .

(,        Oleg Russkikh)
,  ,    ...

----------

> 


    - info@elecraft.com  sales@elecraft.com
,  ,     ,         7 ,        ,    -   ...
      ,    ,    ,  ,     .
   , .   .

----------


## R0JU

sales@
*Your order will ship between July 9 and July 16th.
*  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

> ,      http://www.flickr.com/photos/goathik...in/photostream ?


  -  -- : " Irwin QuickGrip clamp".  : http://www.google.ru/webhp?sourceid=chrom  e-instant&ie=UTF-8#hl=ru&newwindow=1&  output=search&sclien  t=psy-ab&q=Irwin QuickGrip clamp&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=  1&fp=cdf6745efd78c82  1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r  _pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw  =1280&bih=685

----------

> ,    -  ...


     .      Yahoo,           CE.
      KX3-...   9 .

*Re: CE Approval*
Hi@all
good news for us EU boys:
Vicky informed me that my KX-3 (built) will be shipped this week  :Smile: ))
I asked her last thursday and the reply was:
We have not been able to ship into Europe yet due to CE issues. Your order will
probably be shipped in the next few weeks.
Therefor I decided to switch the order to a kit and all of a sudden:
Elecraft has received notice of CE Compliance for the KX3. We will be able to
begin shipping the KX3 orders that have been waiting for CE Compliance the week
of July 9, 2012.
Your order will ship between July 9 and July 16th.
73, Jo
dj3cq

----------


## R0JF

> KX3,


 ?  :Smile: 
 18-   ,  -   .  4 .
     -    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ft587


.  .

----------


## RA2FF

,     .#866, 6  18  
! :Razz:

----------

#1407 c 12-  -                  KXPD3.     , ,   .   -         .
  -:

Your item is being processed by customs in UKRAINE at 1:59 pm on September 03, 2012.

Processed Through Sort Facility, September 03, 2012, 8:58 am, UKRAINE

Processed Through Sort Facility, August 30, 2012, 8:04 pm, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)

Arrived at Sort Facility, August 30, 2012, 8:03 pm, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)

Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 29, 2012

Dispatched to Sort Facility, August 29, 2012, 8:22 pm, SAN JOSE, CA 95101

Acceptance, August 29, 2012, 8:14 pm, SAN JOSE, CA 95101

Processed through USPS Sort Facility, August 29, 2012, 6:10 pm, SAN JOSE, CA 95101

Shipment Accepted, August 29, 2012, 3:56 pm, WATSONVILLE, CA 95076






 Mailing Information*Destination Address*

 Zaporozhye .. 
 UKRAINE

Package Information*Mail Class*
 Express Mail International Parcel 
*Weight*
 5 Lbs.
Package Status  Your item is being processed by customs in UKRAINE at 1:59 pm on September 03, 2012.

*Important Note:*
This package status Web page was generated by Endicia Internet Postage at the sender's request. If you have questions about the package delivery, please contact the sender or the U.S. Postal Service directly. _The U.S. Postal Service can be reached at 1-800-ASK-USPS._ Endicia will not be able to answer any delivery questions, as we do not have any information other than what is shown on this page.

For questions on your package status, call 1-800-ASK-USPS

  -   .

----------


## Baddoctor

EMS.   ,   .

----------


## UN-NS

,    EMS.  ,       .  6  .    . 
 ?

----------

(  ):

-- Madelyn Gomez
Elecraft Sales125 Westridge DriveWatsonville, 
Ca. 95076831/763-4211A 

A package was shipped to you on 08/29/2012 via U.S. Postal Service Express Mail International, 
Parcel to the following address:

Sergey..............  .............
Zaporozhye 69035
UKRAINE

The following optional services were used: None

The package's Express Mail International ID is *EC693493......US

*To check the delivery status of your package at any timeplease visit:
https://www.endicia.com/Status/?PIC= *EC69349......US*or the U.S. Postal Service's
web-site:http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm

Madelyn GomezElecraft,Inc.

- (ID)  (  ).    -    - ,  - (ID) ...
 ,    ,  April ( )    .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> (  ):
> 
> 
> 
> - (ID)  (  ).    -    - ,  - (ID) ...
>  ,    ,  April ( )    .


 April      .  ,       ,   -?
    ,   .   .




> .  track number  .


      .  ,   ,        ,       , ,    ,  ..   2 .
73.

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

April  -.
 -  .
                                             Express Mail International

                                                                                      Processed Through Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                       September 11, 2012, 6:48 pm                                                                             

                                                                                                                                       ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)                                              







                                                                                          Arrived at Sort Facility


                                                                                                                                                  September 11, 2012, 6:47 pm                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                             ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)                                                  






                                                                                          Dispatched to Sort Facility



73

----------


## RA9YRU

.!        ?        .  .   paypal.       .  - ?   -    ?       ?    ?

----------


## RU4SS

...

----------


## km6z

.
  .

----------


## ijk

> EBAY   " FT-920" .            .     ,   , ,         ,   ,       ,  ,    100  . 
>    ,  .    ,       ,      
>                . ()             ? ( .)


    , ,     .
,  ,    2         ,      ,          . 

, ,   -,   FT-920    ""?     ?    - ?


 
    ..     ,   :   ,   hamradio trx model XXX.     (       excel ),   ,  ,       ,   ,        , ..    . 5.5.5         .   .       -   ,      .  ,  ,      ,        , ?     .     ,    ,    , ,  ,     .  .   ,    -    .        .     -   ,           ,            .  ,  /    ,   .      ,        .      -   -  .      ,    ,         ,    ,  .  ,                ,              ,       .  :Smile:  
,     ,     , ,    , ,  ," ?    ". , ,  ,   ,      .            .             99.9999%   ,           ,  . ,    .    .   "".

----------


## bhope

> ,  Elecraft KX3         .      -     ,  100%-  .


  .   -       ,    ,    3-4  -       .     10 .

73,  UA9CDC

----------


## km6z

,   ,      ,      .    .

----------


## UB8XAB

4    .    10 .       . ,      . :-)

----------

KXPA100      ""    ...
 yahoo  -     " "  FCC     .
        .   ,     ,             , ,                 (          ,  ,   ).
      (   )?...
   ?...

----------

*LZ1VB*,   .
  -   .
  -   . ,   KPA500, ,  :
NOTE
If you apply RF drive at a frequency below 1.6 MHz, between 26 MHz and 28 
MHz, or above 54 MHz, INVALID will appear on the LCD and the KPA500 will 
not amplify. 
(         )
   : *Frequency Range    All Amateur Bands from 1.8 to 29.7 MHz and 50 to 54 MHz*

*  31 ():*

     ,   .  .
 .

----------


## R0SBD

700$  100- ?      ?    ...

----------

> 700$  100- ?


   ...
  ( .. 6 ) "" ....     ""   ...

----------

